# villa nightmare



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

We have recently moved into a villa in the springs and it is totally unacceptable. First the air con [email protected] work and then after 3 different companies it still in my opinion is not working sufficiently. Now we have hardly any water for one of the showers upstairs and certainly no hot water [ nothing at all comes out if switched to the hot side] and we then discovered that directly under the bathroom upstairs is the downstairs toilet sink with a rusty hole in the ceiling with water dripping from it when you turn the upstairs shower on - this 'leak' has clearly been here for while..... The other problem is the main bedroom upstairs the balcony light cannot be turned off at the switch and the bedroom light keeps tripping. As my husband looked in the main fuse box he discovers that it had been only wired in so that you can only switch it on and off from there....
Absolutely atrocious!!! Oh and the water pressure upstairs is rubbish - but then its hardly surprising when we clearly have a internal leak somewhere in the ceiling....
Any comments?


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

ugh! this sounds like hell...I will make sure i check everything more thoroughly than I otherwise would have done!

would be good to hear from others living in this area about how common these sorts of issues are...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest that you contact your landlord regarding these issues. 

I appreciate that you may wish to 'vent', but there is really nothig that anyone here can do.

-


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I suggest that you contact your landlord regarding these issues.
> 
> I appreciate that you may wish to 'vent', but there is really nothig that anyone here can do.
> 
> -


I wasn' actually looking for anyone to do anything, this was a problem sharing comment........!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I suggest that you contact your landlord regarding these issues.
> 
> I appreciate that you may wish to 'vent', but there is really nothig that anyone here can do.
> 
> -


I agree that your landlord should be your first port of call! I hope that he can sort out those problems soon as I do understand that it can be very frustrating. I had a problem landlord in the UK as well and to say the least, I just wanted to strangle him! To say that he was useless, would be like paying him a compliment!


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I agree that your landlord should be your first port of call! I hope that he can sort out those problems soon as I do understand that it can be very frustrating. I had a problem landlord in the UK as well and to say the least, I just wanted to strangle him! To say that he was useless, would be like paying him a compliment!


landlord was first port of call - he expected us to deal with what he sees as 'minor maintenance'. Husbands company [ who signed for villa] are hopefully dealing with it and have sent electrician and plumber as I write....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mardigras said:


> landlord was first port of call - he expected us to deal with what he sees as 'minor maintenance'. Husbands company [ who signed for villa] are hopefully dealing with it and have sent electrician and plumber as I write....


'Minor maintenance??' Sounds like my old landlord!!! Hope it gets sorted soon and you can hopefully start to enjoy your new home!


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

mardigras said:


> I wasn' actually looking for anyone to do anything, this was a problem sharing comment........!


I'm glad you did share... will make me much more careful!

glad to read in the other thread that things are starting to look up


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> I'm glad you did share... will make me much more careful!
> 
> glad to read in the other thread that things are starting to look up


Finally things are being done [hasten to add that this isn't down to landlord but husbands company] Plumber and electrician are here today to finish off..... It was great that we could have a proper shower last night as they installed a new pump yesterday.....
Happy now!!!!


----------

